# Plant ID



## Rob Hughes (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks like a kind of smartweed. Sometimes lumped in with the buckwheat family.

Rob


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

My horticulturist wife says it is in the Persicaria family. Smartweed is in that family, but the flowers look rather large for common smartweed.


----------



## RedDave (Apr 5, 2010)

Amazing!! Just this morning, I took some pics of my bees working what looks like the same plant. It comes up as a volunteer near the house.
Dave


----------



## samuktha (Sep 26, 2012)

good looking


----------

